# Moving to Dubai



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am a Canadian citizen living in Sri Lanka with my husband. We would like to move to the Middle East specially Dubai or Qatar. I am Accounts Payable Administrator and my husband is a Cook. We want to come on visit visa's and look for jobs. I would like know where we can find cheap accommodation until we find jobs. Also how much money should we bring to survive until we find jobs? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would do the same if you ever moved to Canada.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Affa111 said:


> I am a Canadian citizen living in Sri Lanka with my husband. We would like to move to the Middle East specially Dubai or Qatar. I am Accounts Payable Administrator and my husband is a Cook. We want to come on visit visa's and look for jobs. I would like know where we can find cheap accommodation until we find jobs. Also how much money should we bring to survive until we find jobs? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would do the same if you ever moved to Canada.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
When were you thinking of coming to this region?
Ramadan will be starting at the end of next week and this means that the whole region slows down until early September.
Both of you would normally be able to find jobs - but neither would be particularly well paid.
In Dubai - you would probably earn around 10,000 AED per month, between you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Steve. We are planning to move after Ramadan in August. Is it hard to find jobs in Dubai as people say? We are mostly looking for the experience living in the middle east. 10,000 AED would be fine for us for the beginning. Do you know any companies that are hiring? If so please let me know. Also do you know any cheap accommodation until we find jobs? I have never been to the middle east except to the Dubai airport&#55357;&#56835;.your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum. I hope you like to read because this forum is FULL of information.

Try using the SEARCH function, or just go back through the most recent threads. Take lots of notes.



Affa111 said:


> I am a Canadian citizen living in Sri Lanka with my husband. We would like to move to the Middle East specially Dubai or Qatar. I am Accounts Payable Administrator and my husband is a Cook. We want to come on visit visa's and look for jobs. I would like know where we can find cheap accommodation until we find jobs.






Affa111 said:


> I would do the same if you ever moved to Canada.


Mom, is that you?

(Just a heads up, there's also a forum for expats in Canada. That too is FULL of info. But if you're inclined to be helpful then by all means get yourself in there and start opining!)


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

If you all look in Abu Dhabi you all can stay by me if it is a short stay....


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you for the offer. Any where in UAE is ok with us including Abu Dhabi. I would like to know some details before making a decision. Please give me some info regarding yourself if you don't mind. You can inbox me the info if you prefer. Do you live in an apartment? How old r u? I would need to find a place until we find jobs. You are very kind.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Affa111 said:


> Thank you for the offer. Any where in UAE is ok with us including Abu Dhabi. I would like to know some details before making a decision. Please give me some info regarding yourself if you don't mind. You can inbox me the info if you prefer. Do you live in an apartment? How old r u? I would need to find a place until we find jobs. You are very kind.


do you know how to inbox?? i'm new here. if you send me a PM i will reply but i'm not sure how to PM you...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

PM facility is activated by the system after 5 useful posts.

A word of caution, please do not share personal information over the forum as this is against forum rules. I would also advise against sharing personal information via PM to anyone that you have not yet met.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi aleleeson, I saw your visitor message and don't know how to reply either. I am new to this forum as well. Please let me know how to reply.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Do you know how I can send a private message?


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Affa111 said:


> Do you know how I can send a private message?


I have no idea I think we have to wait a few days for it to be possible. I dont mind to wait. We will just keep each other in mind and message when it becomes possible. For new users it is not possible.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sure, no problem&#55357;&#56835;. Which country are u from if you don't mind asking? Since I don't see a pic I am assuming I am talking to a female (Alison) right?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please could I request that you review forum rules? All posts need to be made in English only with no text speak.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have been writing in English. What do you mean?


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi aleleeson, I finally figured out how to send a private message. I hope you got my message. Check your inbox.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you think 10,000 AED between the two of you is fine, you have no idea what you're getting into.

Why would anyone with a Canadian passport move to the UAE on 10K or less a month beggars belief.

It is an extraordinarily expensive country.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Affa111 said:


> I have been writing in English. What do you mean?


You instead of "u" please.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's not always about the money even though money is important. Its about living in different countries and experiencing the culture. Me being a Muslim have never lived in a Muslim country.I always wondered what it is like to live in the middle east.

I will always be a proud Canadian no matter which country I live in. In fact I am only looking at 2 years in the middle east.

Canada will always be my home my parents and sister lives there.

I love Canada and always will


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You still don't get it.

10K a month means the crappiest studio in Sharjah, at least two hours away from where you'll be working. And both you and your husband will be working six day weeks. At least 10 hours in the office/kitchen, with 4 hour daily commutes on top of that.

It means driving a 10 year old wreck just to get to work and unable to go any faster than 60km while 4x4s fly by you and barely miss.

It means having next to no social life because you won't afford anything beyond the most basic and simplest of cafeterias.

You will not be experiencing the Middle East insomuch as experiencing poverty.



Affa111 said:


> It's not always about the money even though money is important. Its about living in different countries and experiencing the culture. Me being a Muslim have never lived in a Muslim country.I always wondered what it is like to live in the middle east.
> 
> I will always be a proud Canadian no matter which country I live in. In fact I am only looking at 2 years in the middle east.
> 
> ...


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I get it. Really.I am not looking for a life of luxury just the basic would do it for now as we don't have any kids yet.
It's a dream of mine to live in the middle east. Let me do it the best way possible. Why r u being such a Debbie Downer?
I don't want to live with any regrets and with "WHAT IFS" later on in life. At least I gave it a try.

As much as love Canada I don't miss the brutal winters. We all need to getaway sometime.

How much do you think you need to live in the middle east? I am not only looking at Dubai certainly not downtown Dubai. I mean City Centre.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Affa111 said:


> I get it. Really.I am not looking for a life of luxury just the basic would do it for now as we don't have any kids yet.
> It's a dream of mine to live in the middle east. Let me do it the best way possible. Why r u being such a Debbie Downer?
> I don't want to live with any regrets and with "WHAT IFS" later on in life. At least I gave it a try.
> 
> ...


Out of pure curiosity, why is it your "Dream" to live in the Middle East?


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

Affa111 said:


> I get it. Really.I am not looking for a life of luxury just the basic would do it for now as we don't have any kids yet.
> It's a dream of mine to live in the middle east. Let me do it the best way possible. Why r u being such a Debbie Downer?
> I don't want to live with any regrets and with "WHAT IFS" later on in life. At least I gave it a try.
> 
> ...


He's not being a Debbie Downer, he's being realistic. The jobs that you and your husband do are not valued here and thus pay meagre salaries. On AED 10K a month you would really struggle. As TallyHo said, you'd be stuck renting a tiny studio in Sharjah and enduring a long, horrible commute everyday. You'd work long hours, 6 days a week. Which would be a bit of a blessing actually, because you'd be terribly bored in your spare time with no money to afford socialising. 

You've asked for advice, and you got it. You can listen to us and look elsewhere or come here and see for yourself how difficult it will be to live on peanuts. Dubai is not Sri Lanka - it's incredibly expensive to live here.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

You'll find that your 'brutal winters' are most definitely replaced by the 'brutal summers' - unless you look forward to 45c+ with 50+% relative humidity.

As for 'City Centre' - that's all going to depend upon where you're working - commutes here take a lot of forethought, get it wrong and a 10km trip can easily take in excess of an hour.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

May be I should Change my heading to Middle East instead of moving to Dubai. I am not only looking at Dubai. It can be any where in the Middle East. affordable accommodation is what I am looking at not luxury accommodation.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Affa111 said:


> May be I should Change my heading to Middle East instead of moving to Dubai. I am not only looking at Dubai. It can be any where in the Middle East. affordable accommodation is what I am looking at not luxury accommodation.


Again, why the Middle East, the roads aren't (always) paved in gold you know.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have lived in the West - Canada. Lived in an island -Sri Lanka. Now I would love to live in the Middle East. As I am Muslim I always wanted to live in the Middle East. This is where my religion originated so why not learn the culture.
After a while I would want to live in Australia where my oldest sister is a citizen. I heard its a beautiful country. 
Life is about learning different cultures and having different experiences.
This world was created for it to be explored.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

If its such a hard place to live why *r u* still there?


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

Affa111 said:


> If its such a hard place to live why r u still there?


Nobody said it's a hard place to live. We said it would be hard place for two westerners to live on a combined salary of AED 10K.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Affa111 said:


> If its such a hard place to live why r u still there?


When did I say it was a hard place to live? 

I love this country, they have given me (or maybe I earned) more than my home country ever did.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Affa111 said:


> If its such a hard place to live why r u still there?


If that's addressed to me - well I no longer find it a hard place, however with so many years of experience in the Middle East I do believe that I can speak from experience.

Moving to any new part of the world is always fraught with difficulties, however the Middle East does have its particular peculiarities. 

I've seen many, many people come and go, not only those that didn't plan but also those that took to doing a lot of research in advance. It's the sort of place that you'll either be able to adapt to or you simply won't and then the experience can very quickly become unpleasant (and expensive to bail out from).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Affa111 said:


> If its such a hard place to live why *r u* still there?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Please try and use full words and not text speak. Text speak is against forum rules and I have added the link above so that you can go through them.

The Middle East is a wonderful place to live as long as you earn enough to live comfortably. The forum members here are giving you a realistic view of what life is here. 10K is not a sufficient enough salary for 2 people. You can go through all the stickies at the top of the Dubai forum to get a better idea of the cost of living and job prospects in Dubai.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

How much money (savings) should I bring until we find jobs? Also how often does the Middle East have career fairs where you can walk in and give your CV?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Affa111 said:


> How much money (savings) should I bring until we find jobs? Also how often does the Middle East have career fairs where you can walk in and give your CV?


CareersUAE is yearly, but that was in April so you've missed this year's

Occasionally large corporations may hold a walk-in day but they are few and far between - can't even recall the last one although it's not a matter that I keep in the forefront of my interests.

In answer to your first question, I doubt that anyone can give you an actual figure, so many different factors to take into account such as lifestyle, duration etc.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Affa111 said:


> How much money (savings) should I bring until we find jobs?



I would bring about 20,000 euros.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

"I am Accounts Payable Administrator and my husband is a Cook. We want to come on visit visa's and look for jobs. I would like know where we can find cheap accommodation until we find jobs."

What kind of cook is your husband? He's Sri Lankan so if he's just a Sri Lankan cook all the Sri Lankan restaurants here are dirt cheap. He'll be lucky to find a cooking role that pays more than 2,000 a month. I suspect such positions pay even less. 

What kind of visa is possible for him? Here's the visa requirement: "visit visas are valid for either 30 days (short term visit visa) or 90 days (long term visit visa). Both visas are non-renewable. Fees for short term visa are AED 620 application fee + typing fee and for long term visa, it is AED 1120 application fee+ typing fees. Also a deposit of AED 1000 is to be paid by the local sponsor/relative/resident which can be reimbursed after the visit visa holder has left the country." 1800 AED + deposit for his visa and after 90 days he has to leave the country if he doesn't find a job. 

You can do visa runs monthly while looking for work but he can't. You also need to be making a minimum monthly salary to sponsor your husband if he doesn't have a job, I think it's 10K a month. You'd be lucky to find a job that pays that much.

You two are different nationalities with different visa requirements. Both of you, especially your husband, have unskilled occupations that command very low salaries. 

You keep talking about wanting to live in the Middle East. Yes, the UAE is in the Middle East but the Middle East is a big area and the UAE is more appropriately the "Gulf," which is different from the traditional Middle East. It may be an Islamic country but it's new, modern and expensive. Life for many people here is westernised suburbia. It is not a traditional Middle Eastern country. Not that it matters, because you won't even be able to afford a decent lifestyle. 

Stay in Sri Lanka. Or focus on getting your husband immigration papers for Canada.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Affa111 said:


> How much money (savings) should I bring until we find jobs? Also how often does the Middle East have career fairs where you can walk in and give your CV?


Career fairs our company goes two have two categories of people attending - locals trying to get themselves an executive position with no experience whatsoever, and people from th subcontinent with a lot of skill, trying to get an entry level position, but who will add their CV to any pile of paper you start in a corner of a stand.

What we never see is people from Western countries attending. Its not that kind of event - the reality of the market in the Middle East.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be sponsoring my husband in December. It will take 2 years for the whole process. It will be a year this August since I have moved to Sri Lanka. 
Why can't my husband get his visa renewed after 3 months? We r coming there for 3 months. 
Why can't to go to Oman or Qatar and come come back with a new visa.

My husband works in the hotel industry and his specialty is Italian not Sri Lankan. He worked in Canada.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

We don't have 20,000 Euros


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Sri Lankan passport holders have a different set of rules when it comes to obtaining visas and renewals. Visa extensions (after 3 months) are limited and if allowed, cost money. The cheapest option for SOME nationalities is to do a visa run to Oman but again, only nationalities who can obtain visa on arrival for Oman and UAE can do that eg: British, Canadians, Americans etc. This 'nationalities based' visa requirements is common anywhere in the Middle East, or the world for that matter.

I think everyone has given you a very realistic perspective so far in this thread. But if you are OK with living a very simple lifestyle with very tough working conditions to 'experience' Dubai, then go for it. Personally, I don't know about any super cheap accommodations so perhaps look at Dubizzle to get an idea of what it will cost you for cheap accommodations.

How much should you bring with you? No idea! Again, once you have figured out the cost of accommodations, you might get a decent idea of how much you'll need to bring with you. Initial cost of setup is usually high - specially since you'll be cooking at home mostly. I would at least come in with 10-15,000 AED. You'll have to be very smart and absolutely have a backup plan in case things don't work out and you need to leave.

Another issue you should understand is that unlike in the West, you can't just quit your job and leave in most cases in the UAE. If you quit before your contract is up (which could be 2-3 years minimum), you could have visa bans placed on you by your employer or if you simply get up and leave, they could label you as absconder. There are many shady employers out there who might try to force you to pay for your visa fees if you leave early (which is illegal) or even try to hold your passport (again illegal). So be very careful when you consider your backup plan. There are many people here who came here for a better life or 'experience' and now they are stuck.

Anyways, good luck with your planning. Perhaps also look at other countries like Bahrain, Lebanon? I have NO idea what the visa requirements or cost of living is there but I can't imagine they'd be more expensive than the UAE or Qatar - I think these are two of the most expensive countries in the region.


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I di appreciate all your input. 

I would certainly not come there without sufficient savings. I do have over 15,000 AED.

My only concern is that if my husband is unable to get a job within 3 months what will happen to him? I believe he will have to leave the country and come back again. Could someone please help me out with question. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

there are cheaper islamic countries to move to, i fully support you but without a place to live you will need money here. bangladesh is an islamic country as well.. there is turkey, egypt.. i would very much worry for you if you have no accommodation and dont have 20,000 eruos in savings. 

like i said you can stay by me for a while but i have seen cheap accommodation here.. you are married. cheap accommodation here is aweful and often segregated along sex lines.. if not segregate we are talking aweful, aweful. you dont want to live under a landlord who doesnt care if the ac breaks or if water is there or not... with 20,000 you will even have the accommodation part hard.. i just cant imagine you all surviving here with less. 

also i have a crappy passport like your husband, the visa run i had to make was to germany (closest place that made sense as i lived there before here and have residence there)... but my kids can go to oman etc. because they have the right passport. 

The advice here is true.. here is a HOT place you dont want to be stuck without A/C, living with a roof that leaks water every time you turn on the pipe or a pump that doesnt work to pump water.. so you have to go downstairs with a bucket..and YES these are true stories. TRUE STORIES.. and these people paid around 10,000 euros in rent. 

our neighbor pays around 45,000 euros in rent and because their water pump doesnt work cant get water upstairs in their house.. the landlord doesnt care and they have to pay a water truck to come fill their tanks as to fix the pump it would cost them more.. this has been the case for them for over 1 year. That is life in Abu Dhabi.. granted i live in an uppity area so it is just expensive here in general. She could live in a smaller house in another area and have things much better. But I also know of people who pay less... much less and what they get for it is often not very good.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

aleleeson said:


> there are cheaper islamic countries to move to, i fully support you but without a place to live you will need money here. bangladesh is an islamic country as well.. there is turkey, egypt.. i would very much worry for you if you have no accommodation and dont have 20,000 eruos in savings.
> 
> *like i said you can stay by me for a while* but i have seen cheap accommodation here.. you are married. cheap accommodation here is aweful and often segregated along sex lines.. if not segregate we are talking aweful, aweful. you dont want to live under a landlord who doesnt care if the ac breaks or if water is there or not... with 20,000 you will even have the accommodation part hard.. i just cant imagine you all surviving here with less.
> 
> ...


Why would you ever offer a total starnger a place to stay?

Sounds very, very strange/desperate.

OP, Use air b/b


----------



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I do &#55357;&#56842; appreciate all your inputs. It's much appreciated.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

//My only concern is that if my husband is unable to get a job within 3 months what will happen to him?//


EVEN if he gets a job after 3 months he will have to leave to the closest country which accepts his passport and then come back.

Once the visitor visa is expired it is expired, you cant renew it because you have found a job. In fact as soon as he gets a job he will have to leave and come back on the correct visa. Worse, is if he finds no job he wont be able to come back until he waits out the time gap between visas.. this is about 3 to 6 months.. so if he finds no job he will have to leave for a minimum of 3 months. Yup.. I also have a crappy passport. It sucks


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Why would you ever offer a total starnger a place to stay?
> 
> Sounds very, very strange/desperate.
> 
> OP, Use air b/b


how is it strange or desperate..? she doesnt HAVE to stay by me.. it is an option and by a while i just meant a week, I offered it earlier in the thread before I know she wanted to stay here long term. I have an extra room and so offered it. You know there are whole websites..like couchsurfers of people who do that.. it is not that strange...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

aleleeson said:


> how is it strange or desperate..? she doesnt HAVE to stay by me.. it is an option and by a while i just meant a week, I offered it earlier in the thread before I know she wanted to stay here long term. I have an extra room and so offered it. You know there are whole websites..like couchsurfers of people who do that.. it is not that strange...


So advertise there, as it's against the forum rules here...


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> So advertise there, as it's against the forum rules here...


what do you mean advertise there?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're not too bright are you.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

it is against forum rules to offer someone something for free in conversation?

also this is the definition of advertisement 

advertisement
noun ad·ver·tise·ment \ˌad-vər-ˈtīz-mənt; əd-ˈvər-təz-mənt, -tə-smənt\
: something (such as a short film or a written notice) that is shown or presented to the public to help sell a product or to make an announcement


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

aleleeson said:


> it is against forum rules to offer someone something for free in conversation?
> 
> also this is the definition of advertisement
> 
> ...


I refer my learned friend to the post I made earlier.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't perceive the offer as an advertisement BUT a word of warning to both parties. Neither of you know one another. Who knows if you are who you say you are or, indeed, if what you say is true. I would certainly not be doing my trip planning based on the offer of a random person on the Internet and nor would I be offering a place to stay to a random person on the Internet. This advice is for the personal security and safety of both parties and yes I do know about both couch surfers and Air BNB.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I didn't perceive the offer as an advertisement BUT a word of warning to both parties. Neither of you know one another. Who knows if you are who you say you are or, indeed, if what you say is true. I would certainly not be doing my trip planning based on the offer of a random person on the Internet and nor would I be offering a place to stay to a random person on the Internet. This advice is for the personal security and safety of both parties and yes I do know about both couch surfers and Air BNB.


i agree that i would not travel anywhere based on an offer from a total stranger, she needs to have enough money to properly rent a place. I said it in conversation as my first reaction to this thread when i thought she was only coming here for a week or so was to offer her a place.. I know abu dhabi and this region..it can be expensive and it is always good to give to others and to get a break in life.

That being said I fully agree that if you can not afford to take care of yourself in a bad situation then coming here on my word is an aweful idea. Or on anyone elses word. I could meet you, dislike you and kick you out after a day..it is just not a good idea etc. Anyway it was an offer made in conversation. Hopefully more real advice can be given on the things she asked and sorry I have derailed your thread OP!!


----------

